# [email protected] My Wedding makeups! PIC HEAVY [email protected]



## Hilly (Sep 11, 2008)

Hola! I am a married woman! Do I look any different? lol

Eyes:
Stillife paint
phloof all over the lid
smoke and diamonds in the crease
graphic brown fluidline
mac mascara

face:
shimpaigne MSF
dioskin icone foundation

Lips:
clinique almost lipstick in black honey












On to the wedding!
It was on Saturday, August 30th in Chicago at St. Andrews near Wrigley Field. I had 2 Maid of Honors (i highly suggest this!) and 4 other Bridesmaids. It was hectic. My hairlady was a biatch and my flowers arrived _*10 minutes!!*_ before the wedding started. Oy. But it was all I wanted and more. We then went to Costa Rica and had a blast and lots of adult activities LOL.





































































































My theme was Tiffany and CO. haha Bling Bling!


----------



## n_c (Sep 11, 2008)

Aw that's adorable. You looked beautiful.


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG!  You look AMAZING!  Everything is soooo perfect!  Congratulations


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 11, 2008)

WOW!!!
First of all Congrats!!!
I love your pictures!!! Who was your photographer?
Beautiful wedding!!!


----------



## florabundance (Sep 11, 2008)

you looked stunning! and the pics are amazing


----------



## melliquor (Sep 11, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!  You look stunning... i love the 4th pic.  You had a great photographer.


----------



## RaynelleM (Sep 11, 2008)

Congratulations!! Your pictures are beautiful, I especially love the first two!!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm glad you had a wonderful wedding
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 you look amazing. I wish nothing but the best for you guys, forever.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Sep 11, 2008)

I love your bridesmaids dresses ! you looked simply gorgeous! and that Church is amazing !! I wish you and your husband all the best of Luck !


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Sep 11, 2008)

*you Look Beautiful!!!*  Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 11, 2008)

You looks so pretty and happy(the pics are so neat!)! I LOVE your bouquet, and that church is beautiful...everything looks so romantic...


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Sep 11, 2008)

Aw, congratulations, you look so lovely and glowy too :] Love the dancing picture haha.


----------



## ItaliNicki (Sep 11, 2008)

You looked beautiful! I love the colors of the wedding also! Congrats Married lady!


----------



## Eyelashwishes (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow!
You looked gorgeous, it looks like you just glowed on that day!


----------



## joey444 (Sep 11, 2008)

Congratulations!  You look beautiful and glowy!


----------



## rbella (Sep 11, 2008)

Sooooo beautiful. You look so happy and gorgeous.  I'm excited for you and your new life together!  Hugs!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 11, 2008)

Great pics! You look great & it seems like a beautiful wedding.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 11, 2008)

I think the pictures are fantastic! You're beautiful and you look so happy. Congratulations


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 11, 2008)

You look beautiful! Your pictures are beyond amazing! Congraulations!!!


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 11, 2008)

Congratulations! You looked absolutely gorgeous, what a lovely couple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best wishes to you and the hubby!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 11, 2008)

Aaaaw, you look absolutely beautiful...this thread makes me want to pull out my album and take another looksy for old times sake


----------



## LP_x (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh wow, you look so amazing! I love your BM dresses too. The wedding looks fab, congratulations!


----------



## mocha_queen (Sep 11, 2008)

You look absolutely beautiful! everything from the flowers to the gorgeous dress, make up is perfect!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 11, 2008)

Awww it looked soooo romantic, you look beautiful.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 11, 2008)

You look so gorgeous and happy. Congratulations Hilly pie!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 11, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## stacylynne (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats. You look gorgeous


----------



## concertina (Sep 11, 2008)

You looked amazing!! And your flowers were *killer*!! Love the BM dresses too!! 

Welcome to married life!


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 11, 2008)

I've been wondering where you have been! But then I remembered that you were an engaged woman and had been on hiatus for a while so I figured you had gotten married, yaaay! Congratulations to you and your hubby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look beautiful girl. Your makeup is flawless, I really love the lips and your eyebrows are great! That nail color is fab too. You look so gorgeous & happy with your husband! Congratulations to you both and great to see you back on here again!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Sep 11, 2008)

great pics! that church is gorgeous! is that pink stones areound your diamond on your ring? My wedding band has pink stones around it to go over the solitaire...


----------



## trollydolly (Sep 11, 2008)

congratulations! the photos are beautiful and you looked stunning


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 11, 2008)

awww.. so sweet! Everything looks so beautiful in these pics, especially you Hilly! Congrats to you and your new hubby


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 11, 2008)

You look amazing. Many wishes for happiness and health sent your way.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!! Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow Wow and more Wow!! What a beautiful bride and couple!!


----------



## Luceuk (Sep 11, 2008)

You look beautiful! Gorgeous dress.


----------



## damsel (Sep 11, 2008)

omg. it's all gorgeous. congrats!


----------



## IcePrincessA87 (Sep 11, 2008)

omg the tiffany & co theme is adorable!!!!! i might just have to steal that idea from you!!!! lol! you looked so beautiful!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks so much for sharing your beautiful pictures....you look amazing!  Love the theme and everything about your special day. Congrats and best wishes!!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats!!!  You look gorgeous!!!  Everything looks so beautiful!!  I am so very happy for you!!


----------



## dollbaby (Sep 11, 2008)

you look absolutly stunning! congrats hun!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i really love the pictures!


----------



## onedollarshort (Sep 11, 2008)

you looked stunning!!! congrats darling!!!!


----------



## simplykat (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats! you look gorgeous!


----------



## pinkstar (Sep 11, 2008)

What a beautiful bride!


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 11, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful! The church is gorgeous!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 11, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!! I love your bouquets!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome photo's! That cake is adorable!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 11, 2008)

very nice wedding pics


----------



## Hilly (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* 

 
_great pics! that church is gorgeous! is that pink stones areound your diamond on your ring? My wedding band has pink stones around it to go over the solitaire..._

 

They are Rubies! Very pink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you everyone for your super sweet comments


----------



## shootout (Sep 11, 2008)

You look so beautiful and happy!
Congrats.


----------



## nikki (Sep 11, 2008)

Congratulations!!!  You look absolutely gorgeous in that dress!!  I love the b&w pic of you smellling your bouquet-----BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 11, 2008)

*~*OMG!!!! Your hair, your makeup, your dress are all gorgeous!!!! Congrats!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 11, 2008)

Yayy Congrats!  I'm so happy you are back!  I missed you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You looked amazing & I loved all of your pics...especially the one where you & Paul were breaking it down on the the dance floor!  Thank you for sharing the pictures!


----------



## pinkdotty (Sep 11, 2008)

beautifullll!!!


----------



## belldandy13 (Sep 11, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww you look beautiful!!!  i love your dress, and you look so cute next to your hubby!!  congratulations~!


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 11, 2008)

Congratulations!! You look gorgeous and your wedding looks like lotsa fun!! Enjoy married life!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 11, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww Hilly u looked beautiful!!!! Congrats!! u two look amazing and soooo happy together! All the best love~


----------



## pat (Sep 11, 2008)

that church is beautiful!

you looked lovely.

it's glad to see you back!

I hope you had a blast at your wedding!


----------



## xphoenix06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Congratulation!  You look absolutely beautiful!  The wedding looks very grand, and wonderful! Best wishes to you and your hubbie! ^^


----------



## lizardprincesa (Sep 11, 2008)

*C**ongratulations Sweet Hilly, to you and your handsome groom! 
May your Life together be Full of all things beautiful, as you soo deserve.*

*I missed you, too. I hope you enjoyed Costa Rica. *

*Thanks so much for posting your gorgeous photos. They are *~*wow*~* !!!*

*I feel full of Joy to see you looking so radiant and in-Love.*

*All the best to you, now and Always!*


*Love, xxxxxxxxxCherylFaithxxxxxxxxx  *​


----------



## User93 (Sep 11, 2008)

You look so adorable and sweet! You were a beautiful bride and a hot wifey now. And no sweety, you didnt change much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wish you all the best in you married life, be happy and take care of each other.








I wish you showed us honeymoon pics though


----------



## kimmy (Sep 11, 2008)

congratulations! you two look like such the happy couple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love your smile!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow you looked amazing!  Thanks for sharing the pics from your special day!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 11, 2008)

Everything is so gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## nunu (Sep 11, 2008)

Congratulations Hilly! You look stunning!!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Sep 11, 2008)

you look stunning and are absolutely glowing!! Congrats!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 11, 2008)

Gorgeous Hilly!  You make a beautiful, blushing bride and it looks like you have a beautiful wedding.  We're glad you're back!  Congratulations!!


----------



## happy*phantom (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats to the newly-wed couple! You're a beautiful bride!


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Sep 11, 2008)

Beautiful makeup and beautiful pics.  You looked spectacular!

Congratulations and best wishes to both of you and may you have a happy and rich life together!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 11, 2008)

THat was beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## mena22787 (Sep 11, 2008)

congratulations! lookin gorgeous!!


----------



## kobri (Sep 11, 2008)

a) Congrats!
b) you look radiant
c)what a nice church
d) love the flowers (andthe theme!)


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Sep 11, 2008)

You look so beautiful! Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## missy29 (Sep 11, 2008)

You look absolutely gorgeous!! Fantastic pics. 

Hope married life treats you well


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats!!! You look so beautiful and I love your make-up. Here's to so much happiness that you totally deserve.


----------



## danijajuu (Sep 11, 2008)

your skin is perfect


----------



## oooshesbad (Sep 12, 2008)

Beautiful, you looked fantabulous lol ! Congrats


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 12, 2008)

Aw, Congratulations!!! You look beautiful and happy, i'm glad the big day was a big success~~


----------



## moonlit (Sep 12, 2008)

congrats hilly.. lovely pics!!you both look so nice together!


----------



## ashleydenise (Sep 12, 2008)

You looked beautiful!!! and omg I would have been WAY too scared to do my own makeup lol

btw your photographer was amazing!


----------



## fondue (Sep 12, 2008)

you look stunning and very happy! congratulations!!!  =))


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 12, 2008)

Congratulations to your wedding!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You look so amazing and gorgeous!
The pictures are beautiful and you look like a really happy girl


----------



## Jot (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh wow you look beautiful. Love your flowers. 
Wishing all the happiness in the world


----------



## Esperansa_b (Sep 12, 2008)

Congratulations! It's so clean& pretty! Awesome pictures of your wedding!


----------



## Ciara (Sep 12, 2008)

congrats!!!  u looked amazing.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 12, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS hilly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!! woo
you look so beautiful


----------



## PinkPearl (Sep 12, 2008)

first of all, congratulations on your wedding. second, you looked absolutely beautiful!!! your dress is soo pretty and i love the flowers!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Sep 12, 2008)

Hilly,
You looked so bl**dy beautiful.  I mean that, you look happy, you are glowing and you truly deserve to be a happy bride.  Your photos really touched me.  I am so happy for you.  I can only *hope* to be as beautiful a bride as you when/if I get married.


----------



## Chpidou (Sep 12, 2008)

Congratulation !!!
You look beautiful and your weeding pics are splendid !


----------



## jollystuikie (Sep 12, 2008)

gorgeous!!   congratulations.


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow! 
Love your wedding gown! Gorgeous!


----------



## dcmo (Sep 12, 2008)

What a beautiful bride! Thanks for sharing your pics with us


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 12, 2008)

Your wedding pics are so beautiful!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 12, 2008)

GORGEOUS! I absolutely love love that pic of you i think it's like 5th from bottom. You look so happy


----------



## greentwig (Sep 12, 2008)

I love it you are gorgeous!
Very nice pictures.

Congradulations!!!


----------



## Rennah (Sep 12, 2008)

Awww!

You make a beautiful bride. Congratulations!


----------



## beauty_marked (Sep 12, 2008)

First off, CONGRATULATIONS!!

You looked absolutely BEAUTIFUL HILLY! Your wedding pictures look straight out of a magazine. OMG so beautiful. Love the theme and ahhh everything looks fabulous.

p.s. love adult activities. i LOLED for that one


----------



## charlieee (Sep 13, 2008)

congratulations hilly! you looked so beautiful and happpy!


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 13, 2008)

You made such a gorgeous bride! Loooove the pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulations Hilly!


----------



## Odette (Sep 13, 2008)

GORGEOUS: your dress, your makeup, the church, your rings and of course your groom!  I love the colours your bridesmaids wore. 

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Emmi (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats!!! You lookes beautiful!!


----------



## MILFY (Sep 13, 2008)

Stunning!  Enjoy married life - hope it is a long and happy life together for the two of you!


----------



## vcanady (Sep 13, 2008)

omg SO SO CUTE!! congragulations! you looked beautiful!


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Sep 13, 2008)

Such a stunning bride =]

All the best for the future


----------



## Moxy (Sep 15, 2008)

Perfect bride! You look lovely and I hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 16, 2008)

Now, i know i wrote on your myspace but i just had to look at your pictures here too & tell you again what a beautiful bride you made! Lovely pictures Hilly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope your day was as perfect as it looked!!!


----------



## Bianca (Sep 16, 2008)

Beautifull! Congrats!


----------



## knoxydoll (Sep 16, 2008)

Omg. Congrats!!!! I'm sorry I missed this till now. You look gorgeous, straight out of a fancy bridal magazine. I'm glad you had a great wedding and a great honeymoon!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 16, 2008)

WOW! You look absolutely gorgeous, and it looks like your wedding went perfectly!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 17, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## LadyMija (Sep 17, 2008)

Congratulations Hilly!  You look soooo beautiful


----------



## User49 (Sep 17, 2008)

Gorgeous wedding photos!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## yummy411 (Oct 23, 2008)

congrats!! everything was beautiful including you! loved the flowers and bridesmaids dresses too!


----------



## jenlhaa (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats girl! You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## TDoll (Oct 23, 2008)

OH WOW! These pictures are gorgeous! And you looked absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Saints (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats, you are a beautiful couple


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 23, 2008)

Gorgeous natural bridal look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love this! 
You're both adorable!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 23, 2008)

So Pretty!!! Yall are a gorgeous couple!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 23, 2008)

lovely! nice photos! congrats


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Feb 15, 2009)

I dont know HOOOOOW I missed this thread this is soooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## bsquared (Feb 17, 2009)

congratulations


----------



## .k. (Feb 17, 2009)

congrats! you look fabulous!


----------

